# "Don't Touch My Junk!"



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.stripes.com/news/corps-o...tic-boxers-to-marines-in-afghanistan-1.140899



> "Ballistic Briefs," Going Commando in 2011:
> 
> Marines in Afghanistan soon should be receiving ballistic underwear designed to protect troops’ most sensitive regions.
> “The tagline on the product is: Protection for your privates, both literally and figuratively,” Edward Schmitt, of BCB International, which makes the protective gear, told Stars and Stripes during a recent demonstration of "Ballistic boxers."


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 14, 2011)

So 1st Sgt will do a boxer check to ensure no one goes commando....


----------



## Headshot (Apr 14, 2011)

I would wear them for other people's protection.  They might also help muffle the clanking noise.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 14, 2011)

Headshot said:


> I would wear them for other people's protection.  *They might also help muffle the clanking noise.*



That's what you get for wearing a metal cock ring and metal butt plug at the same time.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2011)

Lighten up, Francis.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2011)

SOWT said:


> So 1st Sgt will do a boxer check to ensure no one goes commando....



better than a cup check:eek:


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> better than a cup check:eek:



...with 2 girls?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent vulgar, porno-related crossthreading.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> excellent vulgar, porno-related crossthreading.



Thank you, Sir...  I have recently been told that I have a warped and twisted mind.   Is that so wrong?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2011)

I think that if you add "highly intelligent" in there, it's an accurate description of your trollishness.  "Evil genius" perhaps.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 14, 2011)

I prefer... "Suuuuuuuuuuper Genius" ...and I buy all of my toys from Acme or one of it's subsidaries.

Meep, meep... my ass      I bet it tastes like chicken, dammit.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 14, 2011)

Mandatory?  I always went tactical in the field.  Hell, still do.  Couldn't imagine being forced to confine the troops...


----------



## pardus (Apr 14, 2011)

I wonder if the salesman shoots himself in the balls to show their effectiveness?


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 14, 2011)

pardus said:


> I wonder if the salesman shoots himself in the balls to show their effectiveness?


....are there?.....


----------



## AWP (Apr 14, 2011)

Did they consult with Super Troopers first?


----------



## Scotth (Apr 17, 2011)

You don't need any fancy underwear!


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has commented on penetration, or lack there of...


----------



## Headshot (Apr 17, 2011)

I am inclined to inquire about the effect on back blast.


----------

